# BIG SNAPPPER AND SPANISH



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

GOT OUT TO SIKES TODAY AROUND 3:45 LATE BUT THE BITE TURNED ON TODAY AND THE SNAPPER FEED REEL GOOD TODAY AS ALSO DID THE SPAINSH GOT 18 SPANISH AND 3 BLACK SNAPPER THAT WERE NICE, SOME SHORT SNAPPER TOO.I WILL TRY TO POST SOME PICS FOR YALL. MEGA BAIT SCHOOLS SO ALOT OF FISH TO BE CAUGHT, NOT BAD FOR ME AND JASON FOR A LATE TRIP, SO GOOD LUCK CPT. BRANDON PRATT.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report - look forward to the pics. What were you using for the snapper - I imagine a gotcha, diamond jig or something for the spanish.


----------



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah, my buddy and i were fishing there last night 9/15/08 and we did pretty good as well. We got there around 5 after all that rain downtown. But anyway we the bait i think they are ly's and we loaded up on them with a net. We caught a few big spanish and 3 nice black snapper by putting some live ly's around the pilons. We only put a couple of split shots on above the hooks so we got the bait off the bottom easily. I tried a gotcha when a couple of spanish came through but it didn't really phase them at all. good job on your catch guys.


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

LY'S ON A KNOCKER RIG, WITH 20 TO 30 LB LEADER, DURING THE DAY FISH AWAY FROM THE BRIDGE INTO THE BAIT.USE THE 30LB AT NIGHT AROUND THE STRUCTURE OR PILLINGS SO GET OUT THERE AND GOOD LUCK. CPT BRANDON PRATT:usaflag


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

You Only got 11 spanish dont lie to em....Where is the pics


----------

